# What would Neo do?



## Heather (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm starting to think about moving and my Neos and mini dends are starting to put roots out. All my moss is pretty compressed.

They're mostly in either traditional plastic Neo pots or in small clay bonsai pots. I'm moving to a hotter area.

Would you repot? If so, in what?


----------



## Candace (Feb 20, 2009)

Heather, folks in this area grow them that way too. You may have to up the watering and watch the humidity more, but they should do fine as is. And if you keep them inside, it shouldn't be too much of a shock on them.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2009)

Where you going to now, Heather? New job?


----------



## Heather (Feb 20, 2009)

Candace said:


> Heather, folks in this area grow them that way too. You may have to up the watering and watch the humidity more, but they should do fine as is. And if you keep them inside, it shouldn't be too much of a shock on them.



Yeah, but should I pot in new moss first? I'm trying to make a list.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 20, 2009)

When in doubt, new moss, but it's not as though they're going to deteriorate drastically on the way unless you're going by covered wagon and stopping at every polluted stream to over-water. I can't see how it would matter much either way unless you're seeing salt buildup. You know you have safe harbor with fresh moss here in St. Louis.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2009)

streetmorrisart said:


> unless you're going by covered wagon and stopping at every polluted stream to over-water.


Sounds like a plan! :crazy:

Moving some place warmer hmmmmm!? And further west? Did anyone else notice how the question was avoided!?! oke:


----------



## Heather (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, they'll be traveling separately - which is one of the issues. A lot of them have new root growth and will be going to a place where people are just learning about these plants.

If I'm going to repot in new moss (I don't really want to move my moss!), what do you think about the bonsai idea? Or maybe I just get pots here and, repot in the pots they're in now (lighter) and switch 'em when I get there...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 21, 2009)

Ah, where are you moving to? The places they live in Japan are extremely hot in summer and quite cool to cold in winter. Think Atlanta, Georgia with no temps below 25 F or so.

If the moss isn't breaking down and their roots are already in growth, I would just leave them alone until next year.


----------



## Heather (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, most likely, Sacramento, so those temps are exactly what I'll be dealing with. Like, 30-110°. We're testing the kingianum right now. 

I'll have covered or non covered south facing light outside or south facing inside in windows. 

What do you think about trying to get them into clay pots though? I can just pop them from one to another because the moss is pretty well intact but I also am inclined to change the moss before the roots really get going. I dunno....


----------



## P-chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I would just protect the roots, and transport the plants as-is. Good luck!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 22, 2009)

I would not transplant as Tom suggested.. next year... Just protect them from mechanical damage! Good luck!!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 22, 2009)

I received a variegated neofinetia division from a club member who has her main one in a fairly large clay pot filled with sphagnum, and when I told her about the plant perched onto the inverted plastic mesh pot/sphagnum way that some here use, she said it's basically the same thing. she has her plants outside in summer in syracuse, ny which can get pretty warm at times, a clay pot would probably have the advantage in a hot climate of cooling off the roots. maybe you could put spacers in the bottom of big clay pots, put the moss on top then the plant, and during really hot times put the clay pot in some water (wicking and cooling, not necessarily for watering plant).


----------

